# Iphone Lock Sound



## willsully1221 (Oct 30, 2011)

Is there any way to get the iphone's lock sound on an android phone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Get it from online and use widgetlocker or replace the stock lock sound. Forget where that's located I think its system media or something. Just Google how to change lock sounds.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## willsully1221 (Oct 30, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Get it from online and use widgetlocker or replace the stock lock sound. Forget where that's located I think its system media or something. Just Google how to change lock sounds.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its weird, i found something but it was intended for froyo, but i figured it wud work similarly to jb or ics and i did what it said and now i have no lock sound. I also tried an app and followed ita directions perfectly and it didnt work either

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm not sure where the lock sound is located, but with the jump from GB to ICS+ it's likely that none of that applies now. It's probably somewhere else.


----------



## oz0ne (Jun 19, 2011)

As Smcdo said, locate the sound file you want online. The stock Android lock and unlock sounds are located in /system/media/audio/ui and named Lock.ogg and Unlock.ogg. I'm not sure if an MP3 will work in place of an ogg file or if it needs to be converted.

Edit: clarification


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Buy an iphone


----------



## aiccucs (Jun 21, 2011)

Dump these in /system/media/audio/ui/.

http://db.tt/z9gkX7nZ


----------



## willsully1221 (Oct 30, 2011)

After like the fifth restart i got it working. Idk y it took so many tries but it does work now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm guessing you had permission issues? But w/e you got it working.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

oz0ne said:


> As Smcdo said, locate the sound file you want online. The stock Android lock and unlock sounds are located in /system/media/audio/ui and named Lock.ogg and Unlock.ogg. I'm not sure if an MP3 will work in place of an ogg file or if it needs to be converted.
> 
> Edit: clarification


thanks for clearing it up for him. I was to lazy to fully explain







haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

lmfao


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

I smell an Apple lawsuit









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

this is blasphemy #thatisall


----------

